# U.S. Trip June-Dec



## whitemoses (May 29, 2010)

Planning a 6 month long trip around america starting june 10th or so. im 20 and have hitched tons and looking for a hitching partner that is prepared to camp. starting in houston and going west to the ocean then north to seatlle then to Maine then Key West Then Houston so if anyone would like to join me on any part of my trip or would suggest hotspots on the way please reply


----------

